# how to bulk up alpha?



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

He is 2 years old and weights 80 pounds and is 26 inches from shoulder blade to the floor
.... he doesn't show any ribs... yet I would like him to get a little bigger... I am currently feeding him nutra nuggets and it has 25% protein and 15% fat... is there any supplements that you recommend that will help him bulk up a bit more?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Bulk him up? As is fatten him up? At 2, he's done growing so he won't get taller but his chest may widen some. If he's not showing ribs, he's likely a good weight and bulking him up will just be adding extra weight that he doesn't need.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is a picture from an older thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/167083-alpha-eating-too-much.html#post2253179

I am thinking if you want to build muscle he really does not get a lot of exercise. 2 miles every other day and a 6000 SF dog yard is not much....


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I think your only option would be to get more muscle tone on him by exercise. At 80 lbs and 26 inches, there's not much room for growth without him getting overweight, and that just will make him look unproportional. By age two he is done growing height-wise, and mostly filled out already.


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your help... I would definitely not like him to get fat... I am thinking of switching his food to 30% protein and 20% fat, that might help... I also hope that his chest does get a bit bigger, I think that will help him look a bit stronger and bulkier which is the look I am looking for...


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Felix is 29" at the shoulder at 33 months old and weighs 85ish lbs and is as you describe Alpha (no ribs showing) and the vet says he looks perfect. My aunt has a GSD that is about 2-3 inches shorter than Felix that she thought needed bulking up so she put him on the Taste of the Wild Byson food and he's now 140 lbs. She thinks he looks amazing because her thought process is the bigger the better however, I can't help to think that that puppy's hips will be paying for that later. Like gsdraven said, he's fine and I'd let him bulk up naturally.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How do humans gain more muscle and get more toned? They eat right and they exercise. 

What kind and how much exercise is Alpha getting?


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

I really don't walk him as much as I used to, but he is a very active dog... He is always running around and watching the perimeter... BTW , I am changing his food to Diamond it is 32/22 what do you guys think about this food?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He looks like he has poor muscle tone. Pacing around running around in his pen will not tone his muscles and build them. He was only getting 2 miles every other day before. That is really not enough exercise. It sounds like he is bored if he is running the fence.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd like some advice on this too. Kopper is 26 inches and sixty pounds. SIXTY POUNDS. You can see his spine and his hipbones. At his surgery appointment, the vet rated his body condition as a 2 on the 1-5 body condition scale, but I think she was being nice. He eats 4 cups a day of the Victor 30/20, which has 425 kcals per cup. Also 4 pumps per day of Grizzly Salmon Oil. He just NEVER STOPS MOVING. They tested blood and feces at A&M and it came back negative for all parasites. We play a vigorous game of 2-ball before work and after work and go hiking on the weekends. I have no idea what else to do.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you look at the pictures of Alpha (see link) they are not of a skinny dog at all. 

To me it appears the dog is carrying plenty of weight for his frame and my only comment is that the rear legs seem weak in musculature and the bellow appears a tad "loose".


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

The Taste of the Wild Byson did it for my Aunts dog. 60 is super skinny seeing as how your pup is the same size as Felix and he's currently pushing 90. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I'd like some advice on this too. Kopper is 26 inches and sixty pounds. SIXTY POUNDS. You can see his spine and his hipbones.


My girl is 27.5 inches tall and 66 pounds. Very tall and very lean. I used to feel bad when people said she was skinny. I know she is healthy and happy and you can't see any ribs. Today a lady came up to us and commented on how tall and skinny she is(she thought she was a greyhound), another lady there that has had GSD's her whole life told the lady that my dog's weight was perfect for her build...boy was I thankful for that lady


----------

